# Shop Local For The Holidays - Find Your Authorized Sawyer Dealer



## Sawyer Paddles & Oars (Dec 22, 2020)

Still looking for a new set of oars or paddle for yourself, or gifts for your favorite river runner? Use our Shop Local feature at www.paddlesandoars.com to find the closest Authorized Dealer near you and get what you need before it's too late!

We've shipped SquareTops, MXS, and Polecat shafts, and the new 55 blades, to many of your favorite retailers and boat builders so check in with them to find what you're looking for this holiday season.





__





Sawyer Dealer Locator


Find your local Sawyer Paddles and Oars Retailer.



www.paddlesandoars.com


----------



## Whitewater Worthy Equip (Dec 11, 2013)

We’re here, and happy to help!!!!


----------

